

Are Google, Yahoo the next dinosaurs? - edw519
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/products/services/2008-06-09-mobile-search_N.htm?loc=interstitialskip

======
iamdave
I immediately stopped reading this article when they referred to Google and
Yahoo! as "desktop brands", and completely reaffirmed my stance that major
news outlets do a HORRIBLE job of reporting on Technology aside from a few
stand out columnists.

